# This place is so god damn slow..



## SeattlesBest (Jan 13, 2016)

I remember when this place was jammin!! And that wasn't to long ago. I'm talking Dick pics!! And all the good stuff this place had.. Now this place is deader than a toad, with a brick up its ass.. Can all you lurkers come out of the shadows, and start some conversations? Or did everyone just discover ASF? lol. I know this thread will get 3-4 views with not one go damn reply, lol. Hope all you guys have a good night. Happy liftin bros..


----------



## Riles (Jan 13, 2016)

NB4 it starts collecting dust


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 13, 2016)

lol! The dust is settling my friend.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Xsbobber (Jan 14, 2016)

They should just shut this one down and migrate the IMF only members over to ASF.


----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2016)

Xsbobber said:


> They should just shut this one down and migrate the IMF only members over to ASF.


..


....  ASF members have the highest rate of HIV on the internet ..  why else would they be on ASF ???


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 14, 2016)

charley said:


>


is that littlewing


----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> is that littlewing



... I miss LW ..   she could hold her own, & then some during those 'crazy times in AG'....    she was clever with words for sure ...


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 14, 2016)

Xsbobber said:


> They should just shut this one down and migrate the IMF only members over to ASF.


What the 10? lol. Maybe this place will come back to life. I need to make some bull shit account and fight with my self.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 14, 2016)

charley said:


>


Lol


----------



## the_predator (Jan 14, 2016)

It will come back again in all its glory....we just need some Captn nudes or a couple of hot fitness chicks to tease the shit out of us with random sexy pics and conversation. The only problem is any chick that actually gets in here, we run off Hell, at this point I'd take any female to livin up this place. If only Azza or Rednack had a sister


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## first blood (Jan 14, 2016)

Lol! If you want more people on here, girls or guys, maybe cut out the tranny pics!

Sent from my DX758Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 14, 2016)

first blood said:


> Lol! If you want more people on here, girls or guys, maybe cut out the tranny pics!
> 
> Sent from my DX758Pro using Tapatalk


I 2nd that motion.. I mean everyone likes a shaved bean bag.. form time to time..

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 15, 2016)

This turned gay pretty quick!!


My 103% is better than @Roidboy 500% any day of the fuckin week!


----------



## Watson (Jan 15, 2016)

1st thing, the only reason we still have anyone on here is the dick/tranny pics
2nd, nobody on here really likes women
3rd, from the hour azza posted his shit stained asshole pic it slowly died

it will never get better, it will never improve, this is what we are left with, this is all we have.....its a thin line between life and insanity in here (see the gun thread to prove my point)


----------



## charley (Jan 15, 2016)

Griffith said:


> 1st thing, the only reason we still have anyone on here is the dick/tranny pics
> 2nd, nobody on here really likes women
> 3rd, from the hour azza posted his shit stained asshole pic it slowly died
> 
> it will never get better, it will never improve, this is what we are left with, this is all we have.....its a thin line between life and insanity in here (see the gun thread to prove my point)




...  some of the guys are from ASF, and weren't here for the crazy days, & don't understand the 'Azza' stuff...or the insanity of tranny posting...


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jan 15, 2016)

Uhmmm... LOL... Clicked on this thread and WTF?  Only ghey if you want it to be...


----------



## jpsb007 (Jan 15, 2016)

What is ASF? And what is the Azza stuff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 15, 2016)

jpsb007 said:


> What is ASF? And what is the Azza stuff?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



.....   Anabolic steroid forum....   = ASF

.....  Azza stuff  = Azza's 'brown eye' ....


----------



## jpsb007 (Jan 15, 2016)

Gotcha! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 15, 2016)

jpsb007 said:


> Gotcha! Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Great.. Now we lost this guy. Damn you ASF!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2016)

Prince said:


>



^^^ neg this guy for killing the likes and discontinued halo4her


----------



## the_predator (Jan 15, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ neg this guy for killing the likes and discontinued halo4her


Lol


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 15, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ neg this guy for killing the likes and discontinued halo4her


I need to spread rep around but its hard to do when there arent enough people here, not to mention everyones rep is maxed out, thats why a like button would be easier


----------



## charley (Jan 15, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ neg this guy for killing the likes and discontinued halo4her




.. it may have been that 'beauty killed the beast' but it was Prince who killed AG ......


----------



## Riles (Jan 16, 2016)

first blood said:


> Lol! If you want more people on here, girls or guys, maybe cut out the tranny pics!
> 
> Sent from my DX758Pro using Tapatalk


blasphemy!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2016)

charley said:


> .. it may have been that 'beauty killed the beast' but it was Prince who killed AG ......



I thought Prince killed the like button and KOS and theCaptn' killed AG....


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I thought Prince killed the like button and KOS and theCaptn' killed AG....




... where have you been REDDOG ??      What do you think of the loss of 'fearless leader' ??





...  now we're in deeper shit with the new looser ....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2016)

Not sure Charley, Pederson is supposed to be a two back set straight ahead kind of guy. The EAGLES have the personnel for that if used properly. Chip was getting shut out more than a kid on prom night....


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chip is now in charge of the 49ers, I'm sure there will be some talent released from that organization soon that the eagles can pick up, didnt acres go to the 49ers, maybe we can get him back


----------



## persianprince23 (Jan 22, 2016)

Im from Philly myself originally and couldnt be happier Chip Kelly is gone. His smug smile the whole season while we were gettin owned irked me to death. Pretty sure this season was sacrificed to get him out of his average contract and over to his lil baby girl hes been missing Mariota..


----------



## persianprince23 (Jan 22, 2016)

Im from Philly myself originally and couldnt be happier Chip Kelly is gone. His smug smile the whole season while we were gettin owned irked me to death. Pretty sure this season was sacrificed to get him out of Philly and an organization that will need a QB for long term and I think he makes a play to bring Mariota to San Fran and clips Kappernick to save Cap room and create a permanent need (even tho a lot would say they're already is one.


----------



## charley (Jan 22, 2016)

...  who hired 'chipper' ???     







... I rest my case .......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2016)

charley said:


> ... I miss LW ..   she could hold her own, & then some during those 'crazy times in AG'....    she was clever with words for sure ...



Fat old woman who melted and tattle several times


----------

